# Phone storage of SD card



## J087 (Dec 2, 2017)

Is there a noticeable difference between storing this game on your phone directly, or choosing it to move to the SD card? Perhaps one method will process data faster than the other, causing less lag?


----------



## Dede (Dec 2, 2017)

Generally people would say storing an app on internal storage is better, but I don't think it's too much of an issue with Pocket Camp. I have it stored on external SD and I don't experience any lag issues, performance-wise or connection-wise (except on release day >_>).

Unfortunately I can't test it on internal storage because I don't have enough space to fit a 300+ mb app... ^-^;


----------



## J087 (Dec 3, 2017)

Dede said:


> Unfortunately I can't test it on internal storage because I don't have enough space to fit a 300+ mb app... ^-^;



Same problem. First time I'd ever had to move an app.


----------

